# Who's up for some Karaoke? - Thursday, 29th July 2010



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, Jynx mentioned this last night and it has been on my mind too. Plus, seeing as what a fun bunch we are, was thinking maybe we do Karaoke next week?? 
Anyone interested?
Date: Tuesday, 27th July 2010
Venue: Harry Ghatto's at Jumeirah Emirates Towers on SZR. - Harry Ghatto's
Time: around 8:00pm or so.

If anyone has other venue suggestions, please let us know.


----------



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

Pencil me in as a maybe - this is also the day before I need to move into my new place, so might be difficult. But I do like a good Karaoke session...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So, Jynx mentioned this last night and it has been on my mind too. Plus, seeing as what a fun bunch we are, was thinking maybe we do Karaoke next week??
> Anyone interested?
> Date: Tuesday, 27th July 2010
> Venue: Harry Ghatto's at Jumeirah Emirates Towers on SZR. - Harry Ghatto's
> ...


Do you have to make it a week night.....................?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would love to do this on Thursday night but thought you guys wanna do the brunch on weekends. Would you like to change this to Thursday, 29th Jul? I'll send a message to Elph to make the changes.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Im sure you noticed how talented I am,last night:eyebrows::eyebrows:...

Therefore, Im very much in for this talent show too...

prefer the 29th too.:ranger:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can imagine few things worse than an evening of karaoke, but then I'm a music lover... 

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I can imagine few things worse than an evening of karaoke, but then I'm a music lover...
> 
> -


Yay! Thanks for changing the date Elphaba! 
And I know what the answer is going to be, but I have to say, we hope you will join us too!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Yay! Thanks for changing the date Elphaba!
> And I know what the answer is going to be, but I have to say, we hope you will join us too!!


For karaoke? Not a hope in hell! 

You have far more chance of seing me at a quiz night. I keep meaning to go to them, but never seem to get around to it, I have only done one in all my years here, but I did win that one. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> For karaoke? Not a hope in hell!
> 
> You have far more chance of seing me at a quiz night. I keep meaning to go to them, but never seem to get around to it, I have only done one in all my years here, but I did win that one.
> 
> -


Crazy thing is Elphy, you're one of the brightest people i know - and (a bit like me) you don't suffer fools.

I reckon you'd last all of 14 minutes at a quiz night...

Unless we had a separate table...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Crazy thing is Elphy, you're one of the brightest people i know - and (a bit like me) you don't suffer fools.
> 
> I reckon you'd last all of 14 minutes at a quiz night...
> 
> Unless we had a separate table...


Would we get cross with each other then?? 
-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Going on last night guest appearance by Mr C, I would sugegst yes


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Would we get cross with each other then??
> -


Not you and I no.... But others had better beware....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Date Change*

Just posting this again, since the date has been changed:

Date: *Thursday, 29th July 2010*
Venue: Harry Ghatto's at Jumeirah Emirates Towers on SZR.
Time: around 8:00pm or so.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Not you and I no.... But others had better beware....


Same old, same old... 
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Would we get cross with each other then??
> -


The two of you would probably only last two minutes at the same table.
Thats if AC was awake of course.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm assuming all of you who are veering off topic are confirmed for Karaoke night?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm assuming all of you who are veering off topic are confirmed for Karaoke night?


Sorry Pamy 

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Sorry Pamy
> 
> :focus::focus::focus:


It's ok Stewy!  See you next Thursday!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> It's ok Stewy!  See you next Thursday!


SBP and i have been prcticing over the last couple of weekends PMSL.
Him trying to out sing crappy bands.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> SBP and i have been prcticing over the last couple of weekends PMSL.
> Him trying to out sing crappy bands.


Oh I think SBP will do a great job with Madonna's "Like a Virgin"


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I think SBP will do a great job with Madonna's "Like a Virgin"


Oyyyyy...I love that song...i can sing with him in the background!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> Oyyyyy...I love that song...i can sing with him in the background!!!


You and SBP singing "Like a Virgin"? Talk about irony


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> You and SBP singing "Like a Virgin"? Talk about irony



 I can also sing "hello", Lionel Richie..... just the "hello" part ofcourse


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How about Shania, the "Man, I feel like a woman" song... I think that is SO Pammy... 

I'm Going Out Tonight I'm Feelin' Alright
Gonna Let It All Hang Out
Wanna Make Some Noise Really Raise My Voice
Yeah I Wanna Scream And Shout


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> How about Shania, the "Man, I feel like a woman" song... I think that is SO Pammy...
> 
> I'm Going Out Tonight I'm Feelin' Alright
> Gonna Let It All Hang Out
> ...



Ok then...that's what I'm gonna sing! Geez you're so very right Jynxy! 
Was torn between Stevie Wonder's "Part Time Lover" and Ugly Kid Joe's "Hate everything about you" but will settle for Shania!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just bumping it back up to the first page.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok....back to the first page! 
If anyone's interested in going, please let me know.


----------



## Ajay1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Please make it on thrusday !!!!! week days it will be difficult.....


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Ajay1 said:


> Please make it on thrusday !!!!! week days it will be difficult.....


Um, the title says it's Thursday.
They changed it on account of, well, Karaoke (and drinks) being a Thursday kind of thing...
btw, I'm in for this thing. I'll try to get Marcel and Bryan to join in too.
Not sure if tounzz is here...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have off Friday  Yowzers!!!! I am in!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Just throwing back to the top for you Pamela.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Just throwing back to the top for you Pamela.


Thank you Stewy! Will you and your lovely be there?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Thank you Stewy! Will you and your lovely be there?


Will try to be, we want to.........


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok...so just wondering if anyone is confirmed for this tonight?
Due to medical issues and husky voice syndrome D), I need to cancel...but if there are people confirmed, I think a couple of newbies might want to join in and I can point them in your direction. Let me know please


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hum... I am in. :confused2: I think.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You and SBP singing "Like a Virgin"? Talk about irony


Charmin' 

Don't know what you mean    

And back to first page


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'll come out to play


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So, we've got Jynxgirl and XpatUSA confirmed.
SBP, you comin out to sing "Like a Virgin"??


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Pamela can sing?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> Pamela can sing?


Oye! Better than a Leprechaun!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Im out for this one..got my own plans...

Pam, a husky voice can win you a special prize in this wonder world:eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not that I dont like xpatoosie.. I dont want to come out with just two people going. HUM


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why not?? I put up a thread for movie night and only 2 people showed up, including myself! 
You and XpatUSA can do a duet of Endless Love  Gosh I love that song!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Why not?? I put up a thread for movie night and only 2 people showed up, including myself!
> You and XpatUSA can do a duet of Endless Love  Gosh I love that song!!


NOW I'M GOING TO HAVE THAT SONG STUCK IN MY HEAD ALL DAY!
To make it worse all I can scrounge up is the chorus "my endless love..."
ARGH!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well as I had one day off from the previous then worked four to get this one day off, I can not let it go to waste. 

I am not so sure about that song... maybe a different one!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought you'd pick something patriotic. Springsteen - Born in the USA, perhaps? 
-


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

Evening all, 

Just a quick question about tonight, my partner and I will be comming along but how do we spot you guys? Do you have a fav table/section of bar?

See you all later.

Brad & K


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Brad, I don't think anyone's making it for this one. I'm down with the flu and everyone else was just tentative. Hopefully we will be able to organise something else soon. Sorry!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not going if no one else that I know I can understand is coming along. I need a translator it seems to hang out with the british  And I really am not joking as those have met me can vouch... I say what and huh ALOT because I can not understand. 

 Seems like its going to be a quiet night at the hizzie watching movies.


----------

